# Mac Pro 2.93 GHz Operating Temperatures ...



## vja4Him (Jun 15, 2010)

Mac Pro 2.93 GHz Operating Temperatures ...
I'm wondering if the operating temperatures for my Mac Pro are within safe range. All temperatures are Fahrenheit:

*
o CPU A Heatsink = 118.4
o CPU A Temperature Diode = 123.8
o Hard Drive Bay 1 = 102.2
o Memory Module Slot 1 = 114.8
o Memory Module Slot 2 = 116.6
o Memory Module Slot 3 = 116.6
o Memory Module Slot 4 = 118.4
o Northridge Heat Sink = 149
o Power Supply Location 1 = 118.4
o Power Supply Location 2 = 116.6
o CPU Core 1 = 129.2
o CPU Core 3 = 129.2
o CPU Core 5 = 134.6
o CPU Core 7 = 129.2


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 15, 2010)

The temps in that list are quite low, not even enough to kick the fans to a higher speed.
If you run your Chess game (from the Applications folder), and play the CPU against itself, you may see the CPU temps shoot right up to 180 Deg, maybe even 190 Deg, and kick the fans in as a result.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 15, 2010)

Just as a comparison: my Mac mini's CPU thermal sensor reports 180 degrees F or more under medium load.

130 degree F temps for a Xeon processor are pretty "cold," actually.  I would expect to see those kinds of temperatures with the system powered on and sitting idle.


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 15, 2010)

I was a little concerned because when I found the operating temperature specs, it gave like around 95 degrees Fahrenheit maximum.

Those temperatures I listed were pretty close to idle too. I have seen some of the temps go a little higher when I have lots of applications running.

I guess that explains why the fans aren't running very high rpms. I think the highest any of the five fans has run is around 800rpms. My son's HP Pavilion Elite has four fans, and one of then runs around 1500rpms. He has some very high temps, sometimes around 170 degrees Fahrenheit!

We called the HP tech support and they told us that if the temps were really that high, the machine would be literally smoking, and we would smell melting wires and plastic and the machine would be toast!

Once we get the air conditioner installed, I'm guessing the operating temps in my Mac Pro will go way down ....


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 15, 2010)

Computer just finished playing itself at chess.

-- CPU Core 1 = 145.4
-- CPU Core 2 = 123.8
-- CPU Core 3 = 147.2
-- CPU Core 4 = 127.4
-- CPU Core 5 = 143.6 
-- CPU Core 6 = --- (0?)
-- CPU Core 7 = 145.4
-- CPU Core 8 = 109.4

Temperatures did increase a bit ....


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 16, 2010)

The operating temp that you can find in the Mac Pro tech specifications is the temperature range for the working environment where you use your Mac Pro. Not sure if I would use in an air temp of 95 deg. The various internal temps will normally be higher than the ambient temperature.
170 deg F. is not enormously hot, and your system would not be smoking, or even close to that. The HP tech was blowing a little 'smoke' at you, I think. You should have the cooling fans running at much higher speed with temps at 170 or so.
On your MacPro, the cooling fans would certainly be kicking in with those temps, and you would usually see temps drop quickly when the fans start sucking wind.


----------

